# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  VenousPro, draws flood, recognizes, labels and assesses the suitability of target veins, VascuLogic, Piscataway, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Designer - VascuLogic

Home page - vasculogic.com/venouspro.html

----------


## Airicist

VascuLogic VenousPro Human Protocol 

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> VenousPro™ by VascuLogic is a medical device designed to safely, accurately, and consistently draw blood or deliver intravenous fluids to a patient

----------


## Airicist

Watch this robot draw blood from patient 

Published on Apr 11, 2015




> Many of the common concerns with giving blood – shaky needles, elusive veins -- may be eased in the near future, thanks to the latest robotic and imaging technologies.
> 
> VascuLogic, a start-up supported by the NSF Small Business Innovation Research program, is bringing to market a device that aims to make the blood collection process safer and more efficient.
> 
> The technology uses infrared and ultrasound imaging to identify veins. A robotically controlled needle is then guided into the targeted vein. The whole system is designed to benefit patients and phlebotomists alike.

----------

